# Late 2009 Macbook won't power on



## AJMalanio (Nov 20, 2013)

I received this MacBook from one of my clients who had it laying around and didnt need it, they werent sure if it worked or not. It seems to be in good condition, and there's no burn marks anywhere. The internals look extremely clean and everything is plugged in properly. I bought the 60w MagSafe power adapter. The light on it is a steady orange, but the MacBook wont turn on. Any Ideas?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How long did you leave it charging for? an Amber colored LED means charging.

Which Macbook is it? The 60w Magsafe is not enough charge for all models, the 85w may be required for your model.


----------



## AJMalanio (Nov 20, 2013)

Ive had it charging for about 5 hours now, the light on the charger is green, but still no power when i press the power button. Its the late 2009 model A1342.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Go to Appl'e site and look for how to reset the SMC of that MacBook. If it still will not start, you will need to take it to Apple for repair as there is a mainboard issue.


----------



## AJMalanio (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok well I got it to turn on by jumping the pins for the power button, only issue is, I can plug the trackpad connector in to navigate, but when i plug the keyboard connection in, it shuts off. Can I assume the top case needs to be replaced?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you try a SMC reset? That is the hardware controller and you can get weird behavior if it gets out of whack.


----------

